# Monark Survivor



## teisco (Jul 21, 2010)

Just finished cleaning my recent find, a 1950's Monarch Deluxe. This bike is in very nice condition and goes into the survivor catagory,,,meaning no restoration, no touch up, just leave it as it is except for a couple things. I put new tires on as the original tires were shot. These tires will do until I can find a more correct set for the bike. Also the grips need replaced when I can find a correct set of those (anyone have any?). I believe everything else is original.


----------



## 53Phantom (Jul 21, 2010)

That bike is sweet! Almost a time-capsule! Congratulations!


----------



## spitfire (Jul 21, 2010)

Gorgeous, but not as good as french fried potaters...mmmmhurmmmm.

 I hope im right about 53phantoms avatar pic....


----------



## irene_crystal (Jul 21, 2010)

Beautiful!!! I want it!


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 21, 2010)

thats the exact color and model as my wifes bike, I have the same boys but its all painted over,


----------



## 53Phantom (Jul 21, 2010)

spitfire said:


> Gorgeous, but not as good as french fried potaters...mmmmhurmmmm.
> 
> I hope im right about 53phantoms avatar pic....




...or mustard and biscuits....mmmmhummm


----------



## SimpleMan (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow...very nice!


----------



## chitown (Jul 21, 2010)

View attachment 11196

From the drawing table to the real thing... beautiful! Love the color too. Looks like it could be parked at Arnold's diner.


----------



## teisco (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes french fries are the best, not to greasy, just a little maybe, man I am getting hungry.

I I got the bike from a great 89 year old lady. She had a friend that collected bikes and after he was gone she inherited this and a  Panther. I am a Schwinn guy so I went to look at the Panther but after seeing this Fender Sea Foam green Monark I had to have it instead. 

It has some rust issues on the wheels and handlebars but otherwise is really as good as it looks. After cleaning and putting on the horrible narrow white walls I hastily picked up at the local bike shop, I took it for a short ride. This bike rides better than my Phantom.

Looking for a nice set up correct wide whites (Wards tires were on it but shredded) and Monarch grips (has shwinn on it now)

Paul


----------



## Mawthorne (Jul 21, 2010)

Breathtaking! Just breathtaking!


----------



## 53Phantom (Jul 22, 2010)

If you ever decide to part with it, I would sure be interested in buying it.


----------



## ImSwanky (Jul 22, 2010)

Whoa that is one hell of a cool ride


----------



## teisco (Jul 22, 2010)

When I posted the pic it was not my intention to sell but I have two people interested but no offers as yet. What is the bike worth is the question. The age old answer is always "it is worth what you want to pay" and in my case it was a lot. 

I had one of these I found in a garage in the 80's. I bought it from the guy for $25 and it was as good as this one only in the dark red color. I sold it in the 90's for $300 to a guy next door. I always regretted selling that bike and so this one turned up 120 miles from me. The lady sent me a picture and I was on the road in 10 minutes (you know how it is). The lady had a price in mind and she stuck to it. For an 89 year old lady she was savy and knew how to use the internet and post pictures. 

To me the bike was worth the price and I am not rich, just a retired (make that tired) old guy that started buying a few bikes recently. Also as they say "everything is for sale" so if you are interested shoot me an offer. I would rather you tell me you have the correct grips and will give them to me at a fair price or maybe some nos Wards white wall tires laying around.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 22, 2010)

Holy 'carp'!!! That's the finest original Monark I've seen! I'm sure it didn't originally come with Ward's tires, not certain what's right, but my 1st guess would be Firestone since Monark built bikes for them around that time. Also for some reason Ward's tires seem to be made of weak rubber, I've never seen any that were still rideable!


----------



## teisco (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks, I am confused on what tires would be original, the ones that I took off were trashed and rotted Wards. Who sold Monarks, Wards or Sears? I have a ton of old catalogs and might look for an ad.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jul 22, 2010)

teisco said:


> Thanks, I am confused on what tires would be original, the ones that I took off were trashed and rotted Wards. Who sold Monarks, Wards or Sears? I have a ton of old catalogs and might look for an ad.




Neither. Monark was the factory's own brand. Sears bikes from 1947-63ish were called JC Higgins, and Ward's were called Hawthorne.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jul 22, 2010)

Wards did however sell Monark made bikes with  Hawthorne badges.  I believe Monark may have also made some Higgins models for Sears.  I thought that Monarks would logically have the Firestone tires also, but I think it was recently determined in another thread on this subject that it was another tire maker.  I'll see if I can find that thread and I'll post a link to it.  Teisco it is a nice survivor, good to see it out where the world can appreciate it. The grips are pretty common, and should be about the easiest thing that you could have to replace.  Someone here probably has a Schwinn with Monark grips, maybe you could just trade : )


----------



## teisco (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks, looking forward to your findings.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jul 22, 2010)

Found it , but I guess no real determination was made.

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...48-Monark-Super-Deluxe&highlight=monark+tires


----------



## teisco (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks, it is an interesting mystery.


----------



## 53Phantom (Jul 22, 2010)

I dont have any  idea what it is worth but, if you come up with a price, send me an email. I am very interested.


----------



## Juxtaposed Machines (Jul 22, 2010)

Strings-n-Spokes said:


> Found it , but I guess no real determination was made.
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...48-Monark-Super-Deluxe&highlight=monark+tires




I really think the US Royal Chain tires are the originals...one of my bikes tires still had an original US Royal inner tube.  Thats what I am using to draw my conclusion.


----------



## STRADALITE (Jul 22, 2010)

We all are dreaming of finding bikes in this kind of original condition. Congratulations.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jul 22, 2010)

Juxtaposed Machines I think you are correct.  Check out the tires on this
http://cgi.ebay.com/MONARK-Bicycle-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53e2748fcc


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 22, 2010)

those tires on that link look like carlises


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Jul 22, 2010)

they have the chain tread though... IDK


----------



## teisco (Jul 23, 2010)

STRADALITE said:


> We all are dreaming of finding bikes in this kind of original condition. Congratulations.




Thanks but I have not posted pictures of the bad parts yet


----------



## teisco (Jul 23, 2010)

There are some Pharis "snake belly" tires on Ebay that he claims are for Monark bicycles. 
Link:  http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150469266411&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

I would rather have white walls but if this bike did not originally come with WW then I will have to think about it.


----------



## teisco (Jul 23, 2010)

53Phantom said:


> I dont have any  idea what it is worth but, if you come up with a price, send me an email. I am very interested.




I don't either. I have been asked by another interested party to come up with a price. I just got the bike and, like the other bikes I have bought recently, bought it because I liked it. None of the bikes I buy are purchesed for re sale or for investment. I sold some Teiscos to buy bikes and this is the last one (funny how money vanishes so quickly when you buy bikes).


----------

